# Inventory Rising.



## thewatcher (24 Aug 2006)

On the 7/7/06 2PACK called 14,000 houses for sale nationally on Daft.
Today 7 weeks later during the "summer slowdown" there is 18,000 houses for sale nationally on Daft.

Now i know there will be houses on twice and sites as houses and increased use by estate agents etc etc.
But come on folks an increase of 4000 in 7 weeks is a definite sign of inventory build up.

i think we've hit the initial stages of a bust  .  

Anyone got other evidence of inventory build up ?


----------



## tiger (24 Aug 2006)

I would see myhome.ie as a better bench mark.  Daft is relatively new to sales (vs. rental), plus is available to the private seller which again is a new trend.  I know it's been discussed in other threads, but sorry, I don't buy Daft no.s as an indicator.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Aug 2006)

Dsicuss here.


----------

